# Mapping CC1 to external fader.



## Scarecrow846 (Jul 22, 2020)

I can find a "virtual knob" for just about everything else, except the CC's, There's no CC to click on to be able to "learn" What am I missing?


----------



## michalioz (Jul 22, 2020)

It's a bit vague. Are you referring to a specific DAW/midi keyboard?


----------



## Scarecrow846 (Jul 22, 2020)

I have the modulation on the wheel of a korg kross, but I want to copy it to a fader on a korg nano kontrol2


----------



## michalioz (Jul 22, 2020)

I see. I don't have Korg nano, but doesn't it have a fader which plays the role of the mod wheel? This & this might help.


----------



## Scarecrow846 (Jul 22, 2020)

I want to control the modulation line with with a fader on a korg nanokontrol, with Volume there is a virtual fader to click on to "learn" but no such thing with modulation.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 28, 2020)

You can program the nanokontrol2 with the Korg Kontrol Editor. Click here and scroll down the page and you'll see the Win and Mac versions for download. That'll allow you to assign CC1 to any of the faders, your toaster, your mother-in-law and probably the cat you won't get until 2023.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 28, 2020)

Scarecrow846 said:


> I want to control the modulation line with with a fader on a korg nanokontrol, with Volume there is a virtual fader to click on to "learn" but no such thing with modulation.


That looks like Logic. If so You’ll need to make sure to uninstall the Korg plugin to be able to use the nanokontrol in midi mode.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jul 29, 2020)

Hmmm, now I'm wondering if its possible to drive an external / physical motorised MIDI fader from Cubase / Nuendo 10? ie. Send an automation signal for CC01 (or any CC for that matter) to an external fader, so that the physical fader moves when the automation moves for a selected track?


----------

